# Orange Grove Camper park



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Tomorrow night (Wednesday) Freeview channel 55. 20.00-21.00

Bargain-loving Brits in the sun.

This week there is a feature on the problems the owners of Orange Grove, Michelle and Paco are having with on going planning issues.
I know many people on MH-Facts have stayed there in the past.


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi we are in Benidorm and the above prog was on last night and it is quite entertaining. We have only got 4 channels BBC1 ITV ch4 ch5 and it was on ch 5. The site is still closed according to the local Brit paper which Michell( the owner of Orange grove campsite) is the editor. It is a shame because that and one other site near to it is closed and all the other sites are at capacity so there is a need. Apparantly its busier due to the a lot of French and Germans shying off Morroco etc due to the terrorist threat seen a lot more French vans here this year.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Saw the program last night. Any members on here going to be on the calendar :surprise::wink2:

DavidL


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

so which channel on sky then.

cabby


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I saw it last night on channel 5, they said the reason for closing them down was that the site was 1 square metre undersize! Anyway they proved them wrong but are still waiting on the council.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

OP said it would be on tonight (Wednesday) 

But if others have seen it already perhaps they have use of a Tardis ??? Or have I lost a day?? I didnt THINK I had that much last night, nope just checked my paper, its definitely still Wednesday. 

Curiouser and Curiouser said the cat !!! 

Andy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

It was on Channel 5 last night(Tuesday) you can watch it on Demand 5 also today. Just noticed the OP lives in Wales, maybe that has some bearing?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We also watched it last night on Channel 5!!!!


----------

